# Glock 23 4th Gen, PX4 Storm, P250, or M&P



## jkstop (May 3, 2011)

New to the forum, hello to all. Live in NJ (I know, I know) buying first .40 compact handgun. New to law enforcement, have obviously fired the glock but in no way a pro to the gun scene when it comes to comparing different models... don't know much about guns other than the glock. Here are the 4 guns I have narrowed it down to after much research with video's and reading reviews.

1. Glock 23 Generation 4
I love the glock, can't beat them. A lot of firing time and research have gone into the gun. Gen 4 has the back strap system for different hand sizes. Used with most law enforcement agencies. By far my initial choice.

2. Beretta PX4 Storm
Lets be honest, it is a really nice looking gun. Fairly new. I hear border patrol and a lot of law enforcement agencies in canada are using this gun. Definitely my second choice.

3. Sig Sauer P250
Don't know much about it, but I do know that being able to change the caliber of one gun is an amazing option to have. You can customize this gun like no other.

4. Smith and Wesson M&P
Another great looking firearm, not that it is a reason to purchase a gun, but looks great and the fact it is named Military&Police is very appealing and I hope it isnt just a sale pitch but actually holds up to military and police standards.


PLEASE give me some positive feedback, I understand it is somewhat of an amateur post but I tried to be as honest as possible. I know I have a lot to learn. Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I am fairly conservative when choosing weapons. I like weapons that have been around a while and are well sorted out and have been proven reliable.

My first choice would be the Glock because of its proven track record (which none of the others can match).

All the weapons you list are quality pieces. None seem to offer an advantage over the Glock sufficient to overcome the track record of the Glock. (20 years from now my opinion might change as it did when I first saw the Glock. Back in the late 80s I would not have considered owning a "plastic" gun. But plastic guns are now well-proven to be reliable and durable--and that is a proof that can only be established by years of experience in the field.)

So based strictly on the proven track record over many years I would choose the Glock 23 (and perhaps a Glock 27 as a back up).


----------



## Avanbrick (May 19, 2011)

I give up! Can someone tell me why Glocks are listed with S&W designations as well? I found out what "RTF" means, but the S&W really stumps me. Thanks.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

That's an easy one since I'm a big P250 fan, but I did check out the M&P and I liked the way it handled. If you're outside of CA, check out the Springfield XDM, very nice ! BTW, nothing wrong with "amateur" questions. All shooters should be happy to pass on their knowledge and experience.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Avanbrick said:


> I give up! Can someone tell me why Glocks are listed with S&W designations as well? I found out what "RTF" means, but the S&W really stumps me. Thanks.


I am assuming you are to the .40 caliber weapons.

The .40 caliber is correctly called a ".40 S & W" round. It was developed by S & W and Winchester. It is a widely used round and any weapon made by any manufacturer in that caliber should carry the ".40 S & W" designation.

There are other calibers that carry other manufacturers. For example ".300 Savage" and ".32 NAA" (North American Arms).


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I owned a Glock 23 and it is not everyones choice as the best you listed, you would be best served by finding a range that rents and trying it side by side with others you listed as the Glock Gen 4's seem to be experiencing problems, OC police just recalled a bunch. M&P seems to be overtaking them in the law enforcement market.


----------



## Triple7 (May 9, 2011)

I was debating between a PX4 and a Glock. I really didn't like the safety/s of the PX4. it gives you less room to rack the weapon, I also didn't like the flip up action of it.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Can't go wrong with any of the manufacturers you've mentioned. It's what you want and don't want in a firearm that matters. I own Beretta's, two storms and a 92. I'd own a Glock in a heartbeat or the M&P. I would not worry about the Storms lack of track record because they are derivitives from models in Beretta's old lineup and are extremely well made quality pistols. Beretta's been around awhile, the Storm lineup(i.e. fullsize and compact) being an extremely durable design with the rotating lockup. Number one for me is reliability in a semi-auto. If the safety's an issue with the Storm they have flush mounts that in essense make an "F" a "G" model. I like the batwings for the reason, if you had very slippery hands for some reason or another you can still get a hold of the slide. One thing to consider is Glock and I believe S&W have life warranties, Beretta just three, although I've owned the 92 for 18 years and it shoots like I bought it yesterday.


----------



## ksblazer (Sep 18, 2010)

I'd opt for the Glock 23. Especially if you are in Law Enforcement. IMO the G23 offers great firepower, reliability, accuracy, size and weight along with a proven track record.

Lot's of aftermarket parts are also availabe.

If your interested in changing calibers you can get 9mm & .357 sig conversion barrels for your G23 too.

Good luck with your search and let us know what you decided to get.


----------

